# Are there other apple I-touch like devises?



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My 10yo daughter has been playing with her cousins I-touch and really wants one.  She plans to save up and get one herself (she has already distributed fliers offering her dog walking services to the neighbors).  I was wondering if there are other similar devises from other companies, and how they compare.  Also, do you need a data plan with these devises?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The iPod Touch is WiFi only, so there is no data plan associated with it. I don't know of any other comparable devices (that aren’t also phones).


Mike


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks.  I like that there is no data plan!


----------

